# Snows by the thousands in corinne



## snowinfoman (Mar 9, 2011)

Brigham city mountains in the background.


----------



## snowinfoman (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## snowinfoman (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## snowinfoman (Mar 9, 2011)

Too bad I didnt get a picture of the numbers of birds circling in the sky.
Its unreal! Just a swirling tornado of thousands of snows.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pic there.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool pics!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

why is no one killing these birds??


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

Because years ago Todd Yates tied up all the land, and now all the land owners expect large sums of cash for hunting rights.

Brettb


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

brettb said:


> Because years ago Todd Yates tied up all the land, and now all the land owners expect large sums of cash for hunting rights.
> 
> Brettb


Amen


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> why is no one killing these birds??


Because few folks in Utah are set up with the spreads and equipment it takes to work those big flocks. Did I mention you usually only get one shot at a flock, they learn fast.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > why is no one killing these birds??
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

crimson obsession said:


> brettb said:
> 
> 
> > Because years ago Todd Yates tied up all the land, and now all the land owners expect large sums of cash for hunting rights.
> ...


From what I understand, he has lost all of his leases and sold out the rest...Isn't that pretty standard to want some sort of productivity/return out of one's assets? From what I have read on the Delta area hunts, better off shooting them with the camera.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> why is no one killing these birds??


because this field is right next to a main high way. it has a road on two sides and it not that big of a field to hunt.You would be shooting towards a house or the roads and you may be only 75 yards away for the roads and house.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

brettb said:


> Because years ago Todd Yates tied up all the land, and now all the land owners expect large sums of cash for hunting rights.
> 
> Brettb


Yea he a **** ****. hate that guy.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > why is no one killing these birds??
> ...


The birds have been in the same field for a week. A flooded field with a ton of feed left in there for them. It is one big muddy goose happy mess.
The birds are not even working any other area. 
Most fields up that way are pretty small, you can still hunt them, just not this one!


----------



## snowinfoman (Mar 9, 2011)

There is a group of guys who hunted it tonight. 

I sat in the parking lot of the bera river valley co-op and watched them hunt it.

There was also a couple guys parked out on the road watching. from the trucks.

They kind of botched it.

They had hundreds of birds in the air, and as we have seen, I have been watching these birds work the field for a few days. It has been taking them about an hour to get into the field from the time they show up.

These guys just couldnt wait. They shot at the first few birds that got "ALMOST low enough".

After that the main flock was real tough to pull. 

They had a group of about 30 that tried to come in about five minutes later.

But, they came in from behind the hunters and no one saw them. There was a guy walking around picking up a bird from the first round and spooked that group.

Anyways, they got a handful of birds. With a little patience they may have done better.

Betcha they wont come into that field again till late tommorow.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Patience is a virtue.
R


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

snowinfoman said:


> Anyways, they got a handful of birds. With a little patience they may have done better.


They may have done worse....... They hunted it... good for them They got some snows so great for them....

Mojo is right they have to be the most frustrating bird to hunt.. with the small numbers we have here and all the Fields from Corrine to Riverside makes it extremely hard. talked to a farmer tonight that said two years ago the birds would not fly past the highway that goes to ATK. heck now the birds are all the way up in Elwood and Dewyville. they catch on to pressure quick. fly high as hell. They are cool to see, hard to hunt but heck atleast some get to try!!!!


----------



## lol at the drama (Mar 11, 2011)

snowinfoman said:


> There is a group of guys who hunted it tonight.
> 
> They kind of botched it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

lol at the drama said:


> snowinfoman said:
> 
> 
> > There is a group of guys who hunted it tonight.
> ...


try not to take what anyone on here has to say seriously. no matter how hard you try, you can never be as perfect as they are. they know it all, they've done it all, they know whats best, they know whats best for our public lands, they know all the proper ways to manage animals, they know the hunting in utah sucks and there are NO MORE DEER left in the state, they know only best hunting opportunities left in this state costs BIG $$$, and they are the most ethical hunters this world has to offer! someday, i hope i can be as perfect as them and know everything there is to know about hunting, hunting laws and regs, set ups, calling, shooting, "common sense", Etc....

UWN = the only place where its ok for grown men to come cry and bitch about things in public


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to forum Mr. Drama with a name like that you will do just fine. Don't get your feathers too ruffled over what someone else saw.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

lol at the drama said:


> snowinfoman said:
> 
> 
> > There is a group of guys who hunted it tonight.
> ...


You hunt with CHUCK, enough said!!! I have had many a cripple chase ruin incoming flocks, you were doing the right thing. Its always easy for people to judge from the sidelines thats for sure. Congrats on getting a few snows as some guys get none!

DiverFreak


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I think there is a misconception about snow goose hunting in Utah. Everyone sees the pictures from the midwest with people stacking 100+ birds and just assume that that is the way it should happen in Utah. If I went out in a day and our group shot 7 cananda geese in one day I would be happy as can be. Just be cause they are snows people are disappointed when they "only shoot seven". I have hunted snow geese all three seasons up in Corrinne and can tell you that snows are much harder to hunt than Canadas. You should feel proud that you killed seven in Corrine. That is the most succesful hunt I have heard of in corrine this season. Good job!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

diverfreak said:


> Its always easy for people to judge from the sidelines thats for sure. Congrats on getting a few snows as some guys get none!
> DiverFreak


would we call that an "armchair waterfowler"?? I do agree, getting a few snows here in Utah with this years frustrations means a lot! I got the one i wanted for the wall and couldnt be happier than that! It means more to me than piles of birds!!!


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Drama, I'd been watching those birds for a few days and that's really cool you were able to get on em and kill a few!! Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pile of birds there.Nice job


----------

